# Saw a true magnum bullet today



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Stood next to a pretty big bullet today... it weighed over 2,000lbs... fired from a gun barrel 43ft long... uses 66lbs of powder and can hit a target 20 miles away... while moving. The gun barrel alone weighs almost 240,000lbs. It was one of 9 such guns on the deck of the USS Missouri, the nick name "Mighty Mo" is very deserving.

Truly remarkable feat of engineering to build a ship that big, especially considering it was done pre-computer,over 70 years ago. The guns on the Iowa Class Battleships are just incredible if you haven't seen them in person. Cant fathom how it would feel when they fired off all 9 guns at the same time.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Imagine if you Ackley Improved that bad boy!!------SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My Navy son worked on the Missouri when it was in Bremerton WA. They wouldn't let the civilians go on it then. I got to admire it from the fence at the ship yard though. 

The metal, the forgings, on the WWII-era ships are humonguos and I often wonder how they made the pour, how big the molds were. 

I gotta go see it. They say it is parked at Pearl facing the Arizona, watching over it.

.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

God bless America


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

We toured the Missouri also when in Bremerton years ago, very impressive. The lines and overall look of those battleships is just plain cool!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> My Navy son worked on the Missouri when it was in Bremerton WA. They wouldn't let the civilians go on it then. I got to admire it from the fence at the ship yard though. :smile:


When was that approximately? We did a family trip up there to WA in the early 80's and got to board her then. I was excited to see it again with my boy who is the same age as I was back then. You can go all through it now... seriously, I couldnt believe how deep and far we were allowed to wander in there. Gotta go the bathroom? They point you to the head on the ship, fully functional. Even have AC on inside which was quite pleasant.



> The metal, the forgings, on the WWII-era ships are humonguos and I often wonder how they made the pour, how big the molds were.


QFT



> I gotta go see it. They say it is parked at Pearl facing the Arizona, watching over it.
> .


Yes, it is quite spectacular there... and it shadows the USS Arizona, guns raised in salute, offering protection. I snapped this picture from the Arizona memorial... couldn't ask for a better day.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> When was that approximately? ................................................
> 
> -DallanC


Summer of 1998, I think. The ship was going through it's first stage of decomissioning. "Sensitive" equipment was being removed.

.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Carrier Ronald Reagan passing the Missorri.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


>


My 460 S&W does that if I use H110 powder. 

.


----------

